# Gunspeak



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 31, 2006)

Some might be interested to read an article that appeared in an April 2000 issue of _USA Today_ written by my father entitled "Gunspeak."



> Gunspeak
> 
> Recently I heard a CNN sportscaster say "œThe Florida Gators arrived "˜locked and loaded´ for the Final Four." At first I wondered whether team members had serious behavior or alcohol problems. Then I realized the phrase came from nineteenth-century infantry battle drill and meant simply that they were eager to compete for the national basketball title. They were "œprimed and ready to fire" not bullets but basketballs. The phrase reminded me of one aspect of guns we take for granted: the ways they shape our speech.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard King (Apr 1, 2006)

This is great. I think he really zeroed in on some good points.


----------



## Cuirassier (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Some might be interested to read an article that appeared in an April 2000 issue of _USA Today_ written by my father entitled "Gunspeak."
> 
> 
> ...


----------

